# fattie newbie



## grindstaff3 (Jun 10, 2008)

i had attempted to cook a fattie a couple of smokes ago but i could not figure out how to roll up the sausage after put the ingredients on it.  it just stuck to the cutting board. does anyone have a tip or two? i basically just smashed it all together, turned out great but wasn't a suprise inside when i cut it open.  i was wanting to do one this weekend ( 1 for dinner, and 1 for breakfast the next morning)  how long do you heat them up in the oven the next morning?  thanks guys


----------



## buck wheezer (Jun 10, 2008)

On my first fatty, I rolled it out on waxed paper, but it stuck too much for my liking.

On the two I posted *moments ago* I rolled them out on plastic wrap, which seemed to work much better. I think the plastic wrap was better, also, because it allowed me to compress the whole thing as I rolled the ingredients inside.

My technique (if you can call it that after three attempts) is to lay out the sausage chub lengthwise on a baking sheet and flatten it toward the sides. My Rival KC smoker is pretty narrow, so a 9x13 sheet forces me to keep the roll narrow. It also forces me to make it longer, the thinner I make it, anticipating a spiral of the fillings when sliced (have yet to see if it works...). I put my fillings right on the end where the center of the roll will be and leave about 1 1/2 inches at the other end for overlap. I want to leave about 1/2 to 3/4 inch along the edges to give room to seal it, but on each one, as I roll it up, stuff keeps falling out.

Surprisingly enough, it holds together on the grate, which has 3/4 to 1 inch gaps.

That's the way I roll a fatty on 5 Mile.


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jun 10, 2008)

I agree completly. Plastic wrap all the way. Also, if it tends to stick, a short stay in the freezer will help.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 10, 2008)

Plastic qrap with a slight spritz of water on it will keep the meat from sticking at all.  (Learned that from Alton Brown)

I reheated in the over the following morning for about 20 min.  It was also suggested here to slice it up and heat the slices in a pan so they get a nice and carmelized.  Also much quicker warm up.


----------



## capt dan (Jun 10, 2008)

put it in a gallon ziplock bag, leave it unzipped and roll it out. makes a perfect square. take a knife and cut it at the seams on the  side edges, stick the fillings inthe center and use the  ziplock sheet for your rolling device. Match the edges together and mend the meat together, squish in the ends, and make them  leakproof. Roll the tube towards one end of the sheet, lay some bacon on the empty side, pick up the sheet from the opposite side and roll the fatty over the bacon. 

NOW take the fatty over to an area that has a piece of celophane already laying flat on the counter. sprinkle a little  rub on the celeophane. make sure that the celophane is a cuople inches longer than the fatty on each end.12 inch fatty, you need to roll out 16 inch piece of  celophane. roll the fatty off the ziplock, onto the celophane, and discard the empty ziplock. Now  roll the fatty up into the celophane just like  if you were rolling a ...........uh um cigarette. when ya get it all rolled, grab the tag ends of loose leftover cellophane that stick out past the meat, and twist em up!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 . hold onto these ends, and drag or push the  wrapped  fatty away, while  holding the ends. it will spin up tighter and tighter, and become perfectly round and uniform, just like it was in the  sausage wrap from the store. . I then stick them in the freezer for 10-15 minutes to firm up the outside. When your smoker is ready, just take the stiffened fatty
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 and roll it onto the grate, sprinkle with a lil more rub, shove a probe into the end of it, and let it go for 1.5 hrs at 225-250, then spritz a few times in the last hr. I  take mine to 165-170 before  I  pull em off the smoker.

Ds gave me the idea a few months ago(using the ziplock part), I then developed the saran wrap addition to making a perfectly shaped fatty!
 I hope this helps.  Next time i do a few, I'll try to make a q-view pictorial.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 10, 2008)

Awesome Post Capt!!


----------



## buck wheezer (Jun 10, 2008)

Capt Dan,

That's the ticket! And the twisted plastic wrap at the end, just like when we did links in the meat shop I worked in through high school, except that we used intestines for casings... but I digress. I was trying to figure out how to seal the ends, but the more I fiddled with it, the worse it got.

Thanks!


----------



## capt dan (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks, I made alot of split or leaking fatties before we got it under control. Thanks for the points too. I think I need some after the China/walmart thread.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 11, 2008)

great post Capt Dan thanks for sharing the info with us


----------



## seboke (Jun 11, 2008)

Great post Dan, thanks for sharing it with us.  Will give that method a try on my next fatty!


----------



## grindstaff3 (Jun 11, 2008)

hey capt. thanks alot.  i am going to give it a try on a couple this weekend. i am doing a butt and dutch's beans so i will get a qview going.  thanks again


----------



## flip (Jun 12, 2008)

Here I am, a newbie, and I must be doing something right; that's how I rolled my fatties from the get go ;)

http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=14155

Hey Capt'n, how bout some pics of the rolling progress. The whole Ziploc baggie thing had me comfoosed for a bit and others might benefit as well.


----------

